# How to Schedule downloads with Opera



## karthik_rcs (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello Friends,
I am using Opera in my system. I need to dowload some 100 downloads.
How to trigger the downloads automatically in the opera transfer window.
I dont want to start the download manually when the previous transfer finishes.

Is there any way to download automatically without manual trigger.

Please help me
Thanks in advance
Karthik


----------



## Ashis (Apr 8, 2005)

My Friend I use Opera as my Primary Browser!!!

But I dont think U could do that with Opera, Its a Browser with some good features (Download Manager, Note....) But It is not specilised in those things  

Sorry, I don't think u can do that !!!  

Insted go for MetaProducts Download Express (512KB [A I.E. Plugin]) 

U can also download the FireFox Plugin of MetaProducts Download Express (14KB)


----------

